# (Ga) HRCH Boykin Spaniel for Stud



## BlaineT

HRCH Hudson River Drake 

Date of Birth- 4/25/2011

On Sire's side is HRCH UH Buckeyes Kickin It Up A Notch, GRHRCH UH Just Ducky's JustforKicks (mule), HRCH UH Just Ducky's Justhavealittlefaith

BY-2093G24M-PI	HIPS	GOOD
BY-EL159M24-PI	ELBOW	NORMAL
BY-CA747/23M/C-PI	CARDIAC NORMAL
EIC- D13-027375- Carrier
BY-EYE78/30M-PI	EYES	Nov 14 2013 NORMAL
Patella Examination Normal (OFA # not back yet but will update when posted)


Drake is 34 lbs and has wavy hair. He has a muscular build and is as fast as any Boykin Spaniel you'll see run. He got his first finished pass at 13 months old and passed 2 Senior tests at 11 months old. He is an above average marking dog. I train with a local pro and some amateur field trialer's and he runs All Age set ups on a weekly basis. Drake doesn't realize he is only a 34 lb dog and does legitimate big dog work. He has hunted full time the last 2 seasons picking up over 400 ducks and geese from Arkansas, Missouri, Mississippi, and all over Georgia. Cold water is NOT a factor for him while hunting. He is a pleasure to hunt with and somehow knows how to turn off his motor to sit still and silently for hours on a hunt. He will be running in the next several Grands as they will be close to us. 


Send me a pm here or email me at [email protected] 
or call 706-658-6419 for more information on using Drake as a stud dog or to get references from people that train with him regularly.


----------

